# FSH levels



## cathco (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi

How indicative are good FSH levels on egg quality please and what does it show? I've had two tests - one was 5 and the other was 6 which the consultant said was good and I've read that some clinics will only perform IVF if it's under 10 for that given month or will only except donors if they are under a certain level, why is this please?
Many thanks
Cathy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cathy,

FSH is a very good inidicator of the reproductive 'potential' of a woman. Women who have undergone the menopause for instance have a very high FSH, fertile women like yourself generally have an FSH less than 10. There is research will claims a relationship between FSH and egg quality but as we have no real quantitative measure of egg quality I am not convinced.

Hope this helps!

Peter



cathco said:


> Hi
> 
> How indicative are good FSH levels on egg quality please and what does it show? I've had two tests - one was 5 and the other was 6 which the consultant said was good and I've read that some clinics will only perform IVF if it's under 10 for that given month or will only except donors if they are under a certain level, why is this please?
> Many thanks
> Cathy


----------

